# Anybody have a clue what this frog is?



## nuggets092 (Feb 26, 2014)

I work in a flower production facility and we get cut flowers and greens from all over the world. Found these two hopping around on the floor this morning when we started and I have no idea what they are. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

They look like young bullfrogs to me. The large tympanic membranes are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

They should be caught ASAP you don't want them getting out in the wild there if they are from another country


----------



## nuggets092 (Feb 26, 2014)

I end up finding homes for any critters we find here. I have a tank of anole rescues that ended up getting me started in this hobby that I watch more than my own TV lol. Nothing is ever just released. These two are in a tank in the back of a local reptile store until we can figure out for sure what they are and find them a home.

We are leaning towards bullfrog though but still not 100% sure.


----------



## easttex (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm going to go with bullfrog. They look a lot like the frogs we find in my part of Texas.


----------



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I vote green frog. Hard to tell for sure in the pics, but it looks like the dorsal ridge over the tympanic membrane extends down the back. In the bullfrog it wraps down over the tympanic and ends. Here's an ID link for green frogs.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Rachel is spot on. These are green frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

rachel1 said:


> I vote green frog. Hard to tell for sure in the pics, but it looks like the dorsal ridge over the tympanic membrane extends down the back. In the bullfrog it wraps down over the tympanic and ends. Here's an ID link for green frogs.


Correct, the dorsal ridge also rules out the other similar pig frog as well. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

